# Positive post on Stream



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Santa brought me a Stream today. Setup was straightforward. Been watching shows on our iPhones, iPad, and iPod. It adds another watching medium to our house.

Love it!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

cmshep222 said:


> Santa brought me a Stream today. Setup was straightforward. Been watching shows on our iPhones, iPad, and iPod. It adds another watching medium to our house.
> 
> Love it!


My wife gave me an iPad for Christmas so I went ahead and ordered the Stream last night. I'm excited to check it out!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Received my Stream yesterday. Ordered it from Crutchfield.com and got free shipping and $10 off. Setup was fairly easy but download all the updates and then waiting for activation took 45min to an hour. Kinda frustrating but I knew that going in. 

Everything works as promised and overall I'm quite impressed. Getting married and moving into a new place we don't have a second TV at the moment so this makes for a nice alternative. I've been really impressed with the battery life of my new iPad mini as well. This will be a good way to hold me over until the Tivo Mini comes out for the second tv.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Saw one @ best buy during holiday shopping, I'm having a hard time understanding when I would use one... I live alone, when would I want to watch something from my Tivo on my iPad or iPhone? This doesn't "stream" when off the network does it, say I'm on my iPad @ my brothers house or Starbucks, can I access my media at home? 

Is everything accessible and streaming, even the copy written media?


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shanezam203 said:


> Saw one @ best buy during holiday shopping, I'm having a hard time understanding when I would use one... I live alone, when would I want to watch something from my Tivo on my iPad or iPhone? This doesn't "stream" when off the network does it, say I'm on my iPad @ my brothers house or Starbucks, can I access my media at home?
> 
> Is everything accessible and streaming, even the copy written media?


No this only steams on your network. You can download shows to you iPad/Phone as long as they aren't copy protected. So I guess that side of it all depends on how you cable co copy protects. For someone who's on their own it probably doesn't make sense unless you had a long commute on a subway/bus ect.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

jjd_87 said:


> No this only steams on your network. You can download shows to you iPad/Phone as long as they aren't copy protected. So I guess that side of it all depends on how you cable co copy protects. For someone who's on their own it probably doesn't make sense unless you had a long commute on a subway/bus ect.


Thanks for the quick reply, I have Tivo Plus so if the show isn't copy written I can download that and play it on iPad if needed... so no real need for Stream.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I have Tivo Plus so if the show isn't copy written I can download that and play it on iPad if needed... so no real need for Stream.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


Tivo Desktop is pretty lousy. It's slow and clunky and hasn't been updated in years. The Stream works much nicer.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo Desktop is pretty lousy. It's slow and clunky and hasn't been updated in years. The Stream works much nicer.


Yeah but if it gets the job done for this guy it might not be worth dropping $120 on the Stream


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> Saw one @ best buy during holiday shopping, I'm having a hard time understanding when I would use one... I live alone, when would I want to watch something from my Tivo on my iPad or iPhone? This doesn't "stream" when off the network does it, say I'm on my iPad @ my brothers house or Starbucks, can I access my media at home?
> 
> Is everything accessible and streaming, even the copy written media?


I live alone too, I use my stream/ipad a lot in the kitchen. I don't have a TV in there and even if I did, no tivo. For me, it's not quite so boring to cook or do the dishes when I can have one of my shows playing on my ipad. I like having the ability to pick any show I want and it just works, I don't have to plan ahead and download it in advance, or deal with Hulu/network websites.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

My wife never understood it and why I thought it was so cool. This evening she wanted to sit in the living room (no TV) and wanted the UT game on in the background. I streamed it to her ipad and now she gets it. She was even happier because she can see the screen without putting on her glasses like she has to do with a TV 10 feet away.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Similar story with me two nights ago. Wife came into family room to start our movie. I was surfing on the ipad and "halfway" watching a bowl game that was in the 4th quarter. I said...sure start the movie. I popped on the bowl game to the ipad and muted it so I could still follow while the movie started. Ended up seeing an OT game and watching the movie. Pretty cool, everybody was happy!


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Even though I have a Slingbox Solo hooked to one of my two Tivo Premieres, I ordered a Tivo Stream as soon as they were taking orders and have loved it ever since. I just wanted to post something positive about the Stream and give some examples of how I'm using and enjoying this awesome technology:

We have iPhones and iPads and we use them with the Stream all the time inside our house. Just last night I did my nightly 30 minutes on the treadmill (ugh) while watching PBS's "Market Warriors" on my iPad propped on the treadmill's control panel. I have a very comfortable set of LG bluetooth wireless earbuds that I use with the iPhones and iPads. With this setup I can hear the audio perfectly while on the treadmill without having to crank up my TV's speakers over the treadmill's noise and disturb the rest of the house! When I was done with my nightly treadmill penance, I took the iPad to the laundry room and watched "Bewitched" and "The Monkees" while doing the ironing. (Yeah...I am a product of the 1960s.)  When I was done with the evening's chores, I switched off the iPad and switched my earbuds to my iPhone and fell asleep in bed watching Jimmy Kimmel, without disturbing the spouse on the other side of the bed. 

Last weekend I downloaded a couple of shows via the Stream to the iPhone and we went on a 5-hour (one-way) trip to visit family. Having a couple of programs to watch during the drive certainly makes the trip seem faster, but I hadn't downloaded enough programming for the trip! That's where the Slingbox Solo came in handy. Through it I was able to connect to one of my Tivos back home and we were able to watch any program on _either_ Tivo via AT&T's 4G on our iPhone 4s phones. (The driver, of course, only gets to hear the recording while the passenger gets to watch!) I continue to be amazed with the quality that Sling is able to deliver via 4G out in God's country in SW Kansas miles from anywhere! A great thing about having two Premieres is that one Premiere can stream to another, so I only need one Slingbox on one of my Tivo Premieres to be able to remotely view recordings on _either_ Premiere. Menu navigation can sometimes be an exercise in patience with this setup, but hey...

Hopefully someday the Stream can offer similar remote functionality as the Slingbox, but for now having an iOS and Tivo and Sling ecosystem is just pretty awesome!

...and maybe someday Tivo will invent a "Tivo Driver" automobile accessory to drive my car for me so I will get to hear AND watch the shows on long trips like that.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Even though I have a Slingbox Solo hooked to one of my two Tivo Premieres, I ordered a Tivo Stream as soon as they were taking orders and have loved it ever since. I just wanted to post something positive about the Stream and give some examples of how I'm using and enjoying this awesome technology:

We have iPhones and iPads and we use them with the Stream all the time inside our house. Just last night I did my nightly 30 minutes on the treadmill (ugh) while watching PBS's "Market Warriors" on my iPad propped on the treadmill's control panel. I have a very comfortable set of LG bluetooth wireless earbuds that I use with the iPhones and iPads. With this setup I can hear the audio perfectly while on the treadmill without having to crank up my TV's speakers over the treadmill's noise and disturb the rest of the house! When I was done with my nightly treadmill penance, I took the iPad to the laundry room and watched "Bewitched" and "The Monkees" while doing the ironing. (Yeah...I am a product of the 1960s.)  When I was done with the evening's chores, I switched off the iPad and switched my earbuds to my iPhone and fell asleep in bed watching Jimmy Kimmel, without disturbing the spouse on the other side of the bed. 

Last weekend I downloaded a couple of shows via the Stream to the iPhone and we went on a 5-hour (one-way) trip to visit family. Having a couple of programs to watch during the drive certainly makes the trip seem faster, but I hadn't downloaded enough programming for the trip! That's where the Slingbox Solo came in handy. Through it I was able to connect to one of my Tivos back home and we were able to watch any program on _either_ Tivo via AT&T's 4G on our iPhone 4s phones. (The driver, of course, only gets to hear the recording while the passenger gets to watch!) I continue to be amazed with the quality that Sling is able to deliver via 4G out in God's country in SW Kansas miles from anywhere! A great thing about having two Premieres is that one Premiere can stream to another, so I only need one Slingbox on one of my Tivo Premieres to be able to remotely view recordings on _either_ Premiere. Menu navigation can sometimes be an exercise in patience with this setup, but hey...

Hopefully someday the Stream can offer similar remote functionality as the Slingbox, but for now having an iOS and Tivo and Sling ecosystem is just pretty awesome!

...and maybe someday Tivo will invent a "Tivo Driver" automobile accessory to drive my car for me so I will get to hear AND watch the shows on long trips like that.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who actually like it!!!


Great solution for our rooms without TV. My only request would be a way to watch the video in portrait mode while the iPad is plugged into its charging base. But I guess that's a complaint about the app rather than the Stream itself.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

We are planning on some remodeling and when I asked my wife about putting a TV in the new library that is on the plans, she said no, we can just use ipads. Interesting change


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MacBrian said:


> I have a very comfortable set of LG bluetooth wireless earbuds that I use with the iPhones and iPads.


What headphones are you talking about? Do they get sweaty?

I have RF headphones, but since I'm now using my iPad mini in another room, they're plugged into the iPad mini and the base station is thus a few feet away from me. Wireless headphones would be good, but I'm sort of worrying about them getting sweaty AND if they can get loud enough to be as good as the over-the-ear wireless headphones I'm using.

BTW, I like the Stream, EXCEPT for the insane requirement that it makes for BOTH your iPad AND your Tivo be able to see the Internet *and* tivo.com all the time, not just each other. You can download shows to a computer if they can only see EACH OTHER, and don't need the net/tivo.com to be involved at all. A Stream is EVEN more secure than that, since you don't end up with decrypted shows like you do on a computer.. so this seems like a ridiculous requirement.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish I had the chance to use the Stream, but without Android support, it's worthless to me. I want to give TiVo my money, but it would be a paper weight since I don't use any Apple products.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I wish I had the chance to use the Stream, but without Android support, it's worthless to me. I want to give TiVo my money, but it would be a paper weight since I don't use any Apple products.


There's a fix. Head over to the Apple Store and say hello to a new world of compatibility. And not just TiVo.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I moved from a thrive tablet to a apple mini
I gotta say the mini is way more responsive to the touch.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hopefully the halo effect will get you.


----------



## sirfracas (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you have to Opt In to the Tivo privacy policy?

Are there any of you folks using a Stream that are Opt Out status?

Thanks!


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

mattack said:


> What headphones are you talking about? Do they get sweaty?


LG HBS700 headphones. I wear them while exercising and doing chores around the house -- including mowing and yard work. Haven't had any problems -- but I do try to be sure the left side with the power port doesn't get wet. The volume is OK, and it's convenient because it's also a wireless solution for the phone. The headset vibrates when the phone rings so I'm more apt to notice that while mowing than the phone vibrating in my loose pants or shirt pocket!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MacBrian said:


> LG HBS700 headphones.


Do you mean these? 
http://www.amazon.com/LG-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Headset/dp/B0052YFYFK
this is what I get when I search on amazon, but I don't see mention of the actual model #, and of course it mentions that there's a (slightly more expensive) newer model.

So the earbuds stick in your ears, but the headset just hangs around your neck? That seems like it would be slightly annoying (I admit you'd get used to it) with even mild exercise, e.g. walking on a treadmill.. not even running.. seems like it would bounce around a lot.

I'm actually hypothesizing using something like this to pair with my iPad mini.. As it is, I'm plugging/unplugging the headphones almost daily, and even being careful, eventually the plug will wear out.. (Plus it's kind of silly using "wireless" headphones when I'm a few feet from the base station.)


----------

